
Show HN: Remotive, curated remote tech jobs - rodolphedutel
http://remotive.io/
======
corentin88
We use several remote job board within my company to hire candidates. AFAICT
we didn't hired anyone from these jobboard. But it definitely creates lots of
candidates to review.

~~~
rodolphedutel
OP here - Yep, job boards nearly always create more volume. After running one
for several years, we see great job descriptions attract great candidates and
vague job description attract, well, average candidates :) Tons of small/large
companies are turning to job boards, especially when it comes to hire remotely
where you never know where your next employees lives.

